# Atlas model 954, A rare 9"



## stevewatr (Nov 9, 2013)

*Atlas model 936 954 ?, A rare 9"*

For those of you interested in history, I have uploaded videos of my recently acquired Atlas model 954, or it may be a 936. This is a less common 9" model, and this one in particular is a very early version. I have the videos in a youtube playlist. The first video my first look at it, and later videos are of mr moving, then dis-assembling it. I will be adding more videos, as I clean, repair, and re-assemble.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLV1RW-p5BeokplMx0MB1hV-HalyZAnUBh

Regards,
Steve W.


----------



## stevewatr (Jan 9, 2014)

I've begun to re-assemble the Atlas lathe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxKjZWliDIU


----------



## VSAncona (Jan 9, 2014)

That's really cool. I've seen photos of those early Atlas lathes, but have never run across one in the wild. Looks like the one you have is in pretty good shape for being as old as it is.


----------



## stevewatr (Jan 9, 2014)

VSAncona said:


> That's really cool. I've seen photos of those early Atlas lathes, but have never run across one in the wild. Looks like the one you have is in pretty good shape for being as old as it is.



Thanks,
There is some damage to the ways right under the chuck from where the jaws must have been hitting. Almost looks like some one ground out the area on purpose to accommodate the larger chuck. I'll post more links as I upload more videos. I picked up a couple old motors the other day and one of them should be a nice fit, and closer to the vintage of the lathe. The motor on it when I got it was from a bench grinder, and fit poorly. I am going to try and replace 2 broken hand wheels, and the leads crew support bracket. I have a set of change gears, and I think somewhere in the piles of other stuff is a lantern tool post. I also have a thread on here for my Hendey lathe bought from the same estate.

Regards,
Steve.


----------



## stevewatr (Jan 26, 2014)

I am still working on the Atlas lathe. I have 5 videos up now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxKjZWliDIU


----------



## stevewatr (Jan 28, 2014)

Video #6 is up, I score some vintage motor prospects for the lathe, and more re-assembly:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p5s2dQyr04


----------



## stevewatr (Feb 5, 2014)

Things are moving along on this lathe.

Part 7:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGT4aLa3Kr8

Part 8:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP4gqlRHVmU

Part 9:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVl4WBZONgQ


----------



## stevewatr (Mar 10, 2014)

Been a while since I updated this thread, so here it goes…...

I now have 17 videos posted on youtube regarding this project. Here is a link to the playlist:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLV1RW-p5BeokplMx0MB1hV-HalyZAnUBh

In the latest video, I receive the belt shipment, and start fitting the belts. With it's patented "compound drive" instead of a back gear, this lathe requires 4 v belts!

Hope you enjoy the videos as much as I enjoy making them.

Steve.


----------



## stevewatr (Mar 30, 2014)

I am still moving along with my Atlas lathe project, but since I think this thread has died, I will no longer bother updating it every time I upload new videos.

Steve.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 31, 2014)

to be honest Steve, I much prefer pictures than videos - I've scanned this thread a few times but I'm too lazy/ disinclined to watch videos so I've never commented. I can't speak for anyone else, but that may be why your thread hasn't had more comments.


----------



## stevewatr (Mar 31, 2014)

mattthemuppet said:


> to be honest Steve, I much prefer pictures than videos - I've scanned this thread a few times but I'm too lazy/ disinclined to watch videos so I've never commented. I can't speak for anyone else, but that may be why your thread hasn't had more comments.



Thanks. You make a valid point. Another issue pointed out to me was the lack of any thumbnail, or "teaser picture" with the video link. People might be more inclined to click on a link if they can see it leads to a video that may hold some interest to them.

Well here is part 18, I mount up the motor, and monkey with the belt tension. The last 5 minutes is a nice little demo of the early Atlas lathe "compound drive", later replaced by the more conventional back gear set up:

[video=youtube;QlBryS1T65s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlBryS1T65s[/video]


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 31, 2014)

I watched several of the first ones, but just haven't had a chance to get caught up on the others. But I've enjoyed the ones that I have seen so far.


----------



## stevewatr (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for watching Part 19, where I attempt to repair a Zamak bracket, and I fail:

[video=youtube;QvVrEfS9qVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvVrEfS9qVY[/video]


----------



## stevewatr (Apr 18, 2014)

In Part 20 I attempt to repair the bracket with good 'ol JB weld:

[video=youtube;tefzx_Rx6FA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tefzx_Rx6FA[/video]


----------



## stevewatr (Apr 22, 2014)

In Part 21, I re-assemble the feed reversing gear box, and put the tail stock back together:

[video=youtube;7d5wdTv56Oo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d5wdTv56Oo[/video]


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 24, 2014)

Steve,

I just today acquired a scan of the 1934 Sears Power Tools catalog (which I had previously concluded hadn't been printed).  It mentions the availability of the longer beds up to 54".  So that moves the early date range on the 954 back a year.

Robert D.


----------



## stevewatr (Apr 24, 2014)

wa5cab said:


> Steve,
> 
> I just today acquired a scan of the 1934 Sears Power Tools catalog (which I had previously concluded hadn't been printed).  It mentions the availability of the longer beds up to 54".  So that moves the early date range on the 954 back a year.
> 
> Robert D.



Thanks Robert! I have not been active on the Yahoo group due to the strange problem with my laptop not playing nice with any of my yahoo groups, and not letting me post, or reply to posts there. But, I am getting the daily digests, so I can follow along. With good weather everywhere, net traffic on these subjects is dropping off fast……….everybody getting too busy with outdoor projects, and work…..including me. The last several videos I posted were actually shot weeks ago, and edited as time allows. I am done with the Atlas, except for making the new lead screw bearing support. I'm holding off on that until I get my mill setup…..not that I can't make one without the mill, but I just figure it'll be a good project to cut my teeth on.

Steve.

- - - Updated - - -

In Part 22 I discover the repaired bracket is slightly out of whack causing the leads screw to rub the half nut, then things go from bad to worse:
[video=youtube;C0R1cmYlpo8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0R1cmYlpo8[/video]


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 24, 2014)

OK.  I've forgotten - on Yahoo, were you trying to post bulletin board style (on the web site) or reflector style?

Robert D.


----------



## stevewatr (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Atlas model 954, A rare 9&quot;*



wa5cab said:


> OK.  I've forgotten - on Yahoo, were you trying to post bulletin board style (on the web site) or reflector style?
> 
> Robert D.



Lol, I don't know what that means. I used to be able to click the link in the daily digest email, and it would open the browser right to the reply window, but when I would try to type in the box for the message body, nothing shows up, as if I was writing in invisible ink. Weird thing is, I can type in the subject line. Now the mac desktop downstairs seems to work on the group just fine, so it has to be a setting on just this darn mac laptop of mine that changed.

Regards,
Steve.

- - - Updated - - -

I contemplate making the new bracket in part 23:

[video=youtube;Y-J3v7IufLw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-J3v7IufLw[/video]

And in part 24 I start to wire up the motor:

[video=youtube;2DcmtvtU99Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DcmtvtU99Q[/video]


----------



## wa5cab (May 9, 2014)

Steve,

OK.  I haven't used Digest mode since 56K modems came out, and didn't know that there was a link in the Yahoo digests that took you directly to the site.  As a temporary fix for the laptop, if you can't ID and fix the problem, you could just click REPLY and type your comments as an email and hit SEND.  But there are some definite rules you need to follow.  Else you'll be receiving irate emails from the moderator and probably several of the members. 		

Anyway, this site (HM) is a Forum type bulletin board.  If anyone who reads your post wants to read or re-read the post that prompted it, they have only to scroll down the screen a little and find it.  The other type of internet group uses an email reflector.  All emails sent to the reflector are reflected back to all members.  Yahoo is, AFAIK, unique in being both.  Unfortunately, posts from the 1% who use the Yahoo groups in bulletin board mode are quite often meaningless to the 99% who use it as a reflector because there usually is no clue in what they wrote indicating which post they are replying to or commenting on.  I usually just delete such posts.  I generally prefer the reflector, as it is quicker.  But that wouldn't work here.  It would be like having the emails from 50 Yahoo groups, most of which you have no interest in, all coming into your Inbox.:whiteflag: 		

Robert D.


----------



## stevewatr (May 13, 2014)

In part 25, I finish wiring the motor, then start messing with the change gears, and start to figure out the threading chart:
[video=youtube;Cnv1K6RTTqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cnv1K6RTTqg[/video]


----------



## stevewatr (May 15, 2014)

In Part 26, I play around some more with the change gears, then take inventory of the other "stuff" that came with the lathe:

[video=youtube;RdI8a6HtxjI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdI8a6HtxjI[/video]


----------



## iron man (May 15, 2014)

I was just watching some of this and noticed the repair attempt on the Zamack,, solder of course will never stick and JB weld will fail also but you can TIG it with Aladdins 3 in 1 welding rod I have used it with a torch but with a TIG has better control of your heat. I have fixed in the past alot of zamack parts with this stuff it takes some practice but it is not impossible.. Ray

http://www.aladdin3in1.com/products/3in1rod.php


----------



## stevewatr (May 15, 2014)

iron man said:


> I was just watching some of this and noticed the repair attempt on the Zamack,, solder of course will never stick and JB weld will fail also but you can TIG it with Aladdins 3 in 1 welding rod I have used it with a torch but with a TIG has better control of your heat. I have fixed in the past alot of zamack parts with this stuff it takes some practice but it is not impossible.. Ray
> 
> http://www.aladdin3in1.com/products/3in1rod.php



Thanks Ray. I had heard it can be Tig welded, but I do not have a Tig setup……….yet ).

And paying to have it done is not in the cards. I am looking forward to making a new bracket of my own design.

But thanks for the heads up about the specially rods.

Steve.


----------



## stevewatr (May 18, 2014)

Part 27:

[video=youtube;luRPwFRE9Gs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luRPwFRE9Gs[/video]


----------



## stevewatr (Sep 21, 2014)

Was working on making a small part for my Oliver tractor, and the compound drive seized up on me. Turns out I never got around to taking it apart, cleaning it, and re-greasing it properly!

Part 28:
[video=youtube_share;drzj-F-UVEg]http://youtu.be/drzj-F-UVEg[/video]


----------



## stevewatr (Sep 25, 2014)

I finish re-assembly of the countershaft, lube it up, and test run it in part 29:

[video=youtube;GvqC9dsFTvg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvqC9dsFTvg&amp;google_comment_id=z12hsh4gso3p  cboz504ci5tw4siszlzab34&amp;google_view_type[/video]


----------

